# Mirror-like finish on silver



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

What does everyone recommend to get a deep mirror-like gloss on silver?

I've got a titanium silver Clio which has a fair bit of flake, which is great when the sun's out and it's popping, but I really want to be able to see my face in the door!

Currently using NXT Tech followed with P21s, but open to new suggestions...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dave is the silver expert....i expect he will be along in a minute


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I get good results with. IP,DC2,#21,XXX and OCW. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Silver really isn't an easy colour to get jaw-dropping reflections from ,but you can get excellent results from it - i've been working on it for a fair old while now! :lol:

The sharpest reflections come from using synthetic sealents, but I tend to think that the colour silver is best maintained in a very wet and glossy look - almost a "liquid silver" kind of look, which will reflect nicely and look very wet and glossy. IMO, thats what suits the colour best...

To achieve this, a good glaze is needed first of all, and I tend to use Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze on silver paint - produces a really nice wet lok shine that suits the colour very well. Then its a case of waxing after this, and I have had good results from a couple of combos, which I will list here for you:

The Best - Pinnacle Souveran topping the VM, for results of this have a look at this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=10306. Two coats of Souveran applied 24hrs apart, works a real treat: durability is low though, so best to top up the Souvy every week to every fortnight.

Another combo I got great result from on silver was Pinnacle SignatureII wax - tow layers, spit-shined using Meguiars Last Touch as the lubricant got a nice glossy finish but not quite as good as the Souveran

Away from Pinnacle, silver also responded well to Chemical Guys Instawax spit-shined with Chemical Guys XXX - wipe on the instawax, spray with Last Touch and spit-shine on XXX. This was the most durable of the finishes, looked great (not quite to SigII or Souvy, but close).


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm really liking the Chemical Guy's butter wax on my wifes silver Punto, then topped with Instawax.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot Dave, I'll look into some Souveran as I've already got VM in my stash! Very impressed with the Astra finish, if I can anything close to that I'll be more than happy!

Also, I haven't found out about spit shining yet, will have to do some research.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ive used ps21 paint cleanser and japon wax work well


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not sure your "Mirror" finish would be that of a black car, but you should be able to get a good reflection.

This 307 was prepped with Menzerna & spit & shined with Nattys Blue & Harly wax


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont know if this is what your looking for, this is with Klasse twins.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

OCW meant to be good on silver, i did a silver Yaris at the weekend with this and it left a very wet looking glossy finish


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

ive got a silver megane and find that vm, m seal topped with XXX leaves a really wet shine this was recommended to me by dave kg a month or so ago and i have been very impressed with the results ever since . 
ive also used ocw but imoa XXX is a far better finish, the flake pop of XXX is amazing. all i have been doing to maintain the shine is wash and XXX every week this keeps my liquid silver shine up to my perfect standards:thumb:


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

I use WG EDGS followed by a layer of Souveran followed by another layer after of Souveran applied with Crystal Mist


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Klasse twins on silver are superb, as its srp and glanz wax and OCW


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the various advice people, too many products for me to buy!

I'm not expecting 'mirror' like black as such, but just more reflective and a bit less flake pop. I'll have a think!


----------



## Twice (Aug 20, 2006)

That is one shiny, reflective silver car. 

Tim


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

I've had fair luck with Megs #7 topped with Collinite 476.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

The best I've achieved was Carlack 68 (Klasse AIO) topped with 3 layers of Klasse SG; still not managed to better that on Vauxhall Star Silver and in fact I found that waxes slightly muted the flake. This was on my Astra and the Vectra's a totally different shade and I've yet to get the same result; maybe because I had the Astra from new (56 miles) and the Vectra's an ex lease car which I got with 2500 miles on it


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

I too have used the klasse twins topped of with pinnacle Souveran.

Souveran is IMHO the best wax I have used period the durability issue is not a real problem for Me as I wax once a week anyway.

The black marks on the pictures are the camera not the car Nikon are sorting the problem out hopefully this week.


----------



## 20vtb5 (May 26, 2006)

is it worth spending more £££ on all these diffrent products?i have been using megs clay then megs nxt wax topping with the speed wax and speed detailing it once a day using all megs micros ect.i am very pleased with the results but is it worth me having a try with xxxx wax?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I think its worth a try as it is relatively cheap in comparison with other paste waxes out there and the results are very good indeed:thumb:


----------



## 20vtb5 (May 26, 2006)

thanks dave can you advise me in which to use in which order? also where to buy it from thanks


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

20vtb5 said:


> thanks dave can you advise me in which to use in which order? also where to buy it from thanks


I sell the xxx hardcore paste wax www.carwashnwax.com ,if you are using the xxx leave it till last and you only need a small amount and it goes on and off very easy.Dont through your meguiars away as you can use the xxx with it no problem:thumb:


----------



## 20vtb5 (May 26, 2006)

cheers dave ill give it a go cheers


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Drop me a pm and i will sort what you want out for you.:thumb:


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

This is WG EDGS with 2 coats of Sig II


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

check my detail that i did on my megane matey clicky
ive seen the future and it's name is jeffs acrylic jett


----------



## taztam (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my effort-




























I used Prima Amigo Polymer Glaze and Prima Epic Synthetic Sealant followed by Harley wax

Tam


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Tam. I've been using the Prima Epic on my silver car too and really like it.:thumb:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Silver R33 GTR*

A few of my car which i like..


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice mate what products did You use?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Skyline*

I think at that point on the car i was using GEPC, EX-Px2 and Natty`s original x2.. I went onto a few other combos during my time with the car but have once again come back to this combo yet again..Cheers..


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Click link below to our Leon.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

How about these?

Not mine or my car, but HD cleanse and Zymol Ital wax were used.


----------



## jasperok (Apr 11, 2007)

the last picture is jaw dropping
my car looks the same silver
i could only dream it will ever have that finish


----------



## johnniemac (May 26, 2007)

Here's a couple. Tough to get good reflections on silver.


----------



## Richardja (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's my go.

Poorboy's EX-P sealant:










Poorboy's EX-P and Natty's Blue paste wax:










The colour is Storm Silver which is a darker shade of silver. The car is new and has never been polished, just simply applied the EX-P then Natty's Blue 24hrs apart.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Dave, where is the Vic Concours???


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's my silver Skoda with Zaino z-2pro+ z-cs+z-8.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres my effort

1 X AG SRP
2 X AG EGP
1 X MEGS 7
3 X VIC CONCOURS


----------

